# Dogs and cats together... lets see your pics



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

First picture is Bailey with Simba, he is 15 years old this year. The second picture is Bailey and Nala hanging outside and Nala is 2 years old. Never in my life would I imagine the adult cats liking the dog so well.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I have 3 cats, but this is as close as I've even gotten 1 of them to Murphy! This is Charlie giving Murphy the stare down.


----------



## Kelli (Apr 28, 2009)

Bogart says geez Emma can't you leave me alone for five minutes....


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Adorable pics everyone! 

My cat doesn't like Molly! But poor Molly always tries to get his attention and wants to play with him so badly! : I don't have cute snuggle pics but... Here are some pics:

Here she's giving all the bed to kitty :



























And here's the best I got of them together!


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not quite sure this is what you meant. My cat HATES Hudson. Hudson LOVES her.


----------



## Amerz (Nov 23, 2009)

I posted a few on another thread, but will link them here as well. 

The cat stole his bed. Doesn't he look so pathetic? The expression on his face cracks me up. 










Lounging










Checking out some Westminster










Playing


----------



## Charlie_2212 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nicole74 said:


> First picture is Bailey with Simba, he is 15 years old this year. The second picture is Bailey and Nala hanging outside and Nala is 2 years old. Never in my life would I imagine the adult cats liking the dog so well.


 My Golden's name is Symbah  One of his pups I named Nala and the new owners kept the name hehe


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Daisybones said:


> I'm not quite sure this is what you meant. My cat HATES Hudson. Hudson LOVES her.


That's how it is at our house. Lots of growling when Murphy is around. (The cats are growling, not Murphy)


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tiki meets JOY (and loves her !)
Morgan and Desmond snuggle


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha with her cats..


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

P.S. I LOVE this thread !!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley with 4 of my 5 cats snoozin on the couch. 
The second pic is Riley with his best bud Rascal. The 2 of them are always so cute together.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This was a kitten we had for awhile until we found a home for her -- she loved Daisy!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, some of these are just adorable! I only wish Hailie and Ori could get along so well. I only have one picture of them together and it was such a PAIN to try and get. Ori adores Hailie and constantly wants to play with her, but Hailie being at almost 6 years old and not used to having a dog in the house, isn't liking it at ALL.

This was taken quite a few months ago. That's how long it's been since they've been at a close proximity to each other without Ori bounding like a jumping jack or her hissing and taking off back to the safe haven of her room.










As you can tell, she still does not look at ALL pleased.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Kayla loves Skyler, but Skyler doesn't enjoy being Kayla's play buddy so he usually runs away pretty quick. If they are both sleeping, then sometimes I can get them together (particularly when its cold). I am hoping I can get a few more shots of them together this winter.:crossfing

The day I brought Kayla home. Skyler is about a year old.








Skyler couldn't get away here because Kayla laid right on top of him








Shocked when I saw this


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

NEVER thought it was possible!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is Max and now named Jenn way back when.



















Max and his cat, Spot - old pictures I know. I should really try to get some newer ones!! Spot tolerates Max. Our other cat Wednesday wouldn't be caught near enough to take a picture of them for the world!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow! Spot is beautiful! And he's one big kitty!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok I just managed to snap a few of Murphy pestering Charlie. The last one is my favorite.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This is a picture of Reno and the late Phoenix with our cat Cassie...it was just taken last year after Xmas. Cassie loves Reno!! I haven't been able to get one of Austin and Lincoln with Cassie as they don't yet let her sit still long enough!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Wow! Spot is beautiful! And he's one big kitty!


 
Thanks!! He is a handsome old guy. Around 20 pounds and a bit chunky. Oldest animal in my house - 12 years old and can still move like lightning when motivated.  I adopted him from an animal rescue when I drove my friend to a conference in Virginia. I saw him and I just knew. He's more than just a cat to me!


----------



## RileyPuppy (Aug 13, 2009)

My two cats LOVE Riley, and want so badly to be his friend. But he thinks they are his personal chew toys and just won't be nice to them! They keep trying though, so hopefully he will grow out of it and they'll all cuddle up one day soon. I do have one good picture though, from when Riley was very small, I will have to find it.


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Pavo & Julia (cat)- she always torture him.









Julia & Bella, Julia always sleeps with her and takes over the pillow :









Leo & Julia, in this case- he's the King, finaly









Sometimes it looks like this


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

These are really pretty kitties and dogs. I love tuxedo cats, calico cats, tabby cats and especially orange tabbies! I have four gray tabbies and one black who showed up a few years ago.

Copper doesn't really care about the cats one way or another, but when it gets cold they sure do seek him out and get a snuggle while he is asleep. He was a cat terrorizer when I got him, but tolerates them pretty well now.

Bruiser is the cat most likely to seek a dog snuggle. My BassettX loves him a cat to play and snuggle with: sometimes so much that the "chosen" cat will run him off.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

A picture of Honey and Al trying to share a chair.


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

*Love this thread*

I am not sure if I have the shots of my golden and my kitty, but this is my lab and our cat Sassy relaxing together.

Ahhh, I found the one with my beloved boy Bear (RIP) and Sassy. Love this picture so much.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have lots of dog and cat pictures.

Bailey with Buddy who just passed a month ago:









This is Bailey's bed, but Buddy used it more than she did.


















Bailey with Royal and Izabelle:









Duke loves to clean the kitties:








And this is what Izabelle looked like when he finished.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I love your white cats, they are so beautiful ! I had an odd eyed white girl years ago that could be Izabelle's twin. I can't imagine having dogs and cats that didn't love each other. Although I have had some cat killing Goldens through my rescue.


----------

